# Active Fetus -- Active Baby?



## cymbeline (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm 38.5wks today!!

Two questions:

First, I have a VERY active little one on my hands here. My first was pretty calm, my second a little more active with a definite schedule of sleeping and moving, but this one is VERY active all the time, and strong and kind of jumpy.

My first was a pretty calm baby, and my second was colicky. I'm starting to worry that this active one will be a fussy baby. What was it like for you? Was your active fetus a fussy baby?

Which leads me to my second question--this will sound weird, but this little one is also really jumpy. Sometimes I reach down and give my belly a good little pat, and it makes her jump and jerk! She seems to be really quite sensitive to sudden movement. I have never experienced that before and I'm a little worried about her cognitive development. Is it normal for a fetus to be so sensitive to outside stimulation?


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not pregnant, but I saw your question in "new posts" and had to respond. IME, active fetus does equal active baby, but not necessarily fussy baby. A very active, happy baby is a lot of fun.









Quote:

Is it normal for a fetus to be so sensitive to outside stimulation?
Totally normal.


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

My experience with a very active fetus was my firstborn. He was active all the time, no discernable sleep cycle. Since he was my first, I had nothing to compare it to. He was not a fussy baby, but he was/is high-needs. He is very sensitive to stimuli, and was as a baby as well. He had a hard time shutting out noises/lights/voices in order to sleep.

My second born was a very calm baby in utero. He had such a sense of peace about him and it was such a different experience from the first time. He has proven to be just as calm and peaceful as a child as he was then.

I've only begun to feel this baby move...so it will be a couple of months before I can make comparisons.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

My dd was a VERY active fetus who became a very active baby and is now an active 5 yr old. This baby is so calm its sometimes scary and I worry something is wrong but as soon as I worry she moves as if to say "i'm ok mom!". I'm hoping she will continue to be laid back, I don't know if I can handle another baby like dd was!


----------



## katiesmom (Dec 11, 2003)

My dd was very calm in the womb and came out completely CRAZY! She cried and screamed for a year. She never slept more than 2 hours at a time, And she was an insatiable bfer. Others I've heard have active babies in the womb and come out good sleepers and calm babies.


----------



## woodstar (Sep 17, 2005)

My ds was sooo active in the womb! People would make comments about how active he was, because you could see him from across the room rolling around and kicking in my belly. The movements were incredibly strong, too. As an infant, he was the same way. His legs were constantly moving..and he always seemed so strong and solid. Now, as he is 15 months old, he is just as strong and active. He never stops!!! But he sure does sleep good 

I wonder how # 2 will be....so far, I haven't noticed quite as much movement.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I've been wondering this too...

My dd was moderately active. She's a pretty laid back person and was as a baby as well. She was high need in that she wouldn't sleep unless I was holding her and such, but some babies just need that. She got what she needed and she was a very content baby. She still needs a lot of physical contact to be happy. She isn't hyperactive by any means, but she's also not lazy.

This baby is SOOO active. My belly dances all over the place, he pops his parts out so far I can grab hold of them (even through my "fluff"). Many of his movements are painful. Sometimes I wonder if he ever sleeps... I know I can't! He also startles easily, any sudden loud noise and he jumps a mile. I'll know any day now what that says about him as a person outside the womb!


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

My dd was super active inside.....she was always kicking and by the end I felt black and blue inside!







She was not a fussy baby, but very active. Even when she was small, her legs were always moving and going. Now, she runs all over the house and never sits still. She is extremely happy and cheerful though....just super active!


----------



## Oana (May 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice*
I've been wondering this too...

My dd was moderately active. She's a pretty laid back person and was as a baby as well. She was high need in that she wouldn't sleep unless I was holding her and such, but some babies just need that. She got what she needed and she was a very content baby. She still needs a lot of physical contact to be happy. She isn't hyperactive by any means, but she's also not lazy.

This sounds exactly like my son









Oana


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

DS was very active in the womb, but he was a very calm, laid back baby. Now he's a toddler, so he's running around all the time.







But he sleeps really well (12 hours at night, then a 3 hour afternoon nap). He's always been a GREAT sleeper, although sometimes I wonder if that's related to him being premature - he literally slept 24/7 until close to his due date (2.5 months old!), waking up only to eat. And while he woke up around his due date, he never was unusually fussy or anything like that.

Now he's a 2 year old, and will fuss about anything and everything. But that's just his age and the fact that he's still working on talking for communication.









My MIL says that DH was very active in the womb too, and he was a laid back baby much like DS (and DS looks exactly like DH, so it's kind of funny that he got his personality too).


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

dd was a HARD kicker in utero and is a mellow kid
ds was VERY active in utero - all over the place all day long - and is just the same now!


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

My second baby was so peaceful in utero that I often forgot I was pregnant. She was so calm and quiet for the first 2 days and then did a complete change! She has been very high energy, needs lots of attention, etc. She's 4 now and though still quite active, is easy going personality wise.
My first baby was average active in utero and average active now. She is very headstrong personality wise, though.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

My ds was a pretty calm fetus but he is the most active, hands on baby I've ever seen







: ! Very high needs too







:







:







: ...
He is going to have his first birthday tomorrow







!!!


----------

